# K2 Raygun...but what size?



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

If your feet are 12 or bigger you need a wide


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

i ride a 159 raygun and im about your weight and wear nitro anthem size 11. i dont have any problem whatsoever.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

I went with a Rossignol One Magtek for my all mountain do everything board! =P

It was between the One Magtek and the K2 Raygun.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys...although we're a little off the mark here. 

mtl20: Are you sure? I noticed you broke your collar bone. Hope you didn't do it while on your Raygun... And hope you're getting better btw.

Madbob14: Yeah, I've been considering the One too, it seems to be a great board.. But I've decided I don't want to buy a snowboard from a ski kompany.

Anyone else? Wheres BA when you need him...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Thanks for the replies guys...although we're a little off the mark here.
> 
> mtl20: Are you sure? I noticed you broke your collar bone. Hope you didn't do it while on your Raygun... And hope you're getting better btw.
> 
> ...


what, exactly, do you think K2 is??:icon_scratch:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> what, exactly, do you think K2 is??:icon_scratch:


DAMN! 

Double damn. Oh well, I'm pretty new to the scene...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> DAMN!
> 
> Double damn. Oh well, I'm pretty new to the scene...


Lol, I am too, but I skied a few decades back. When I started boarding I was amazed how many companies were board/binding specific and that any ski companies didn't crossover.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> But I've decided I don't want to buy a snowboard from a ski kompany.


Some ski companies make *really* good snowboards. One of them is Rossignol. The One Magtek is a very good board. The Raygun is good as well, but seems more freestyle oriented than the One Magtek. I don't know what the mountains in Sweden are like, but my impression of them is steeps, chutes, a lot of trails, and not as much park. The One Magtek is more of an all-mountain board leaning towards the freeride side. 

I also don't know if your mountain is often icy. If it is, the One Magtek would be better since the magnetraction helps a ton on ice. The Raygun doesn't have any tech regarding increased edge hold. I also think it's harder to outgrow the One Magtek because you can use it pretty much anywhere - on groomers, off jumps, in pow, in park (though me personally I couldn't bear scratching up such a nice board on rails). 

I do believe the Raygun will be more beginner-friendly, but you can totally learn on a One Magtek. I learned on a stiff-ass 155 camber board and I weighed 125 pounds. It was way to big for me but on that board I learned to carve, go down black diamonds, and do simple 50-50's and 180's in the park. As long as you want to get better and push yourself, you will learn. Another thing, at this time of the season, you can get very good deals on any board. And I think Rossignol is one of the brands that are easier to find in Europe. So if you have the money, maybe you could get both boards?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

TheNorminator said:


> Some ski companies make *really* good snowboards.


Oh, I'm well aware that K2, Rossignol and Salomon make some of the best boards out there - otherwise they wouldn't grab awards all the time. I was more thinking negative market impact, and the fact that I absolutely hate skiing...BUT LET'S NOT GO THERE! 

But to hell with idealism. A Good Wood Award is a Good Wood award, and the price is excellent. So I believe Raygun is the choice. *Back to my original question then: 161, 160W, or 164W?*

(And in a few years when I haul ass and make big money I'm going to pour all of my idealism and money, into a real sexy and overall wikkid board from hell.)





Over to the side topics...



TheNorminator said:


> I don't know what the mountains in Sweden are like, but my impression of them is steeps, chutes, a lot of trails, and not as much park. [---] I also don't know if your mountain is often icy.


There's unfortunately no such thing as "my Mountain", because I live in the wrong end of the country with regards to snowboarding (but great for summer). 70 km from where I live there's a slushy, somewhat icy, chopped up piste where the longest descent is a 1200 m long green run. And then I have 700 km to the closest of the Scandinavian mountains and 1000 km to the Alps. (Which also means I have no demo possibilities whatsoever...)



TheNorminator said:


> If it is, the One Magtek would be better since the magnetraction helps a ton on ice. The Raygun doesn't have any tech regarding increased edge hold.


But from what I've understood Magne-Traction kind of forces you to follow through in your turns (not that I actually know what I'm talking about here) and I just want a normall-ass, but good, and versatile, snowboard that I can try just about anything (that won't kill or cripple me) on. And the flat base of the Raygun seems to be a good compromise between "normal" (camber) and "forgiving" (rocker).



TheNorminator said:


> I also think it's harder to outgrow the One Magtek because you can use it pretty much anywhere


I'm supposed to outgrow it (be it Raygun or One), because the graphics are boring. I'm actually a real bitch when it comes to aesthetics and in the end I want a board that's really good AND downright gorgeous. The ultimate choice (from an aesthetic point of view) would have been the BSOD 2013...but it would have killed me in an instant. ^^ (And it's a shame, but all the Lib-Tech graphics make me want to claw my eyes out and the 2014 line is even worse.)



TheNorminator said:


> So if you have the money, maybe you could get both boards?


Hey, if I had the money I'd buy myself a BSOD, an Impossible A.S.S Pickle, a Charlie Slasher, and a Venture Euphoria splitboard.  But unfortunately I don't...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

It seems khtrdr has answered my question in this thread. So a 161 it is. Or perhaps even a 159, like mtl20 suggested? I don't know if a 25.10 mm waist would be enough.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> It seems khtrdr has answered my question in this thread. So a 161 it is. Or perhaps even a 159, like mtl20 suggested? I don't know if a 25.10 mm waist would be enough.


This is discussed in a lot of places, but the waist is only a reference, since that's not where your feet are. You're gonna be fine on a 159 or a 161. Really.


----------

